# Logan Lathe Stelling Cross Feed Dial



## HMF (Apr 30, 2013)

*By Ryan@picthingmachine.com (with permission)
http://www.thepitchingmachine.com/lathe/StellingDial/StellingDial.html

Logan Lathe Stelling Cross Feed Dial*


*12/5/2010 Dial Disassembly*

I disassembled the Saddle Assembly today because I've got to get it ready for paint. Some people on the lathe list wanted the dimensions of the Stelling Cross Feed Dial, so here's what I've got.


*

*










Please contact me at Ryan@ThePitchingMachine.com if you want more photos or other specific dimensions. I'll be happy to get them.



Copyright nothing. Take what you see and use it.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 30, 2013)

there hard to find.
you will pay dearly for them.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Oct 1, 2016)

Does anyone have a set of installation instructions for a Stelling 77?  I have one on my Logan 1957 and I am having  some difficultly getting the backlash down to a bearable  number.   I can get the travel toward the operator side to almost .001, but travel on the work side .008 to .010 thousandths. I must not be doing something in the proper order.  Thanks and God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------

